# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  OSX Dock Application

## buzlink

Is there an application that will mimic the OSX Dock, such as Object Dock in Windows?

Thanks

----------


## wieman01

There is something for KDE, not sure though if you can run it under Gnome (I am using it with KDE):

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10955

Mine looks like this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/show...&name=wieman01

----------


## HanZo

check this out:
http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac

----------


## buzlink

> check this out:
> http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac


How would I go about installing this program.
Thanks for the link!

----------


## enopepsoo

re: gnome - dock.

what a weird site, I don't even see a download link.  That is too bad, it looks cool!

----------


## Kobalt

You can download the archive by clicking on the picture. 
To install it, check this post. 

Cheerio !

----------


## enopepsoo

Thanks, Kobalt.  It looks like it might be a bit over my head for the time being, as I can't get XGL/Compiz working yet.  :Razz:

----------


## janbanan

I made an OSX looking dock yesterday.
It's kiba-dock

----------


## cmost

Your desktop rocks!  I'm using Kiba-dock too, but, I find that my ability to configure it is broken somehow.  (For example, using the Kiba-gset utility fails to apply settings; Gconf doesn't list all options and changes don't stick.)  Maybe I used a flaky cvs snapshot, or something.  I'm stuck with the default configuration and that horrible "barber shop" dock background.  Two questions for you, if you don't mind:  1.)  Can you list the steps you took to install Kiba-dock properly?  Step-by-step so as not to be too confusing.  2.)  Can you tell me how to configured it to look like an OS-X dock?  I especially like your 3D Word icon.  Thanks; much appreciated!!!   :Razz:

----------


## janbanan

Don't worry I'll try to help you young fella  :Smile: 
First you probably have it correctly installed. I've those problems too with kiba-gset. I did all the editing in gconf. To get all the options in gconf I played around with kiba-gset(try to change as much as you can) and they will show up in gconf i think.

To make it look like OSX:
There are quite many options so I writing those I think you'll need only.
In geometry:
cap_margin = 0
cap_size = 20
icon_size = 65
margin = 28
radius = 0.1
In style:
animated_background = false
border_alpha = 30
border_color = #ffffff
border_width = 0.6
dock_alpha_1(and 2,3,4,5) = 0.3
dock_background = gradient
dock_color_1(and 2,3,4,5) = #ffffff
dock_style = classic
prelight_alpha = 0.4
prelight_color = #ffffff
show_all_borders = false

I think that's all.

The word icon I got from googeling around. In google search for pictures and firefox.png, amarok.png and so on. You'll probably find what you look for.

----------


## reubano

> There is something for KDE, not sure though if you can run it under Gnome (I am using it with KDE):
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10955
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/show...&name=wieman01


wow... nice icons.. where'd you get them from?

----------


## ashrack

So, how stable is KIBA DOCK?

----------


## ashrack

JANBANN
I just compiled it and installed it! And then I set it like U said! But I still only have black background! And when drop an icon on it and then hover it by mouse the icon just dissapears.
Any ideas?

ps. This is the error am getting if its relevant:


```
got desktop file: /usr/share/applications/brasero.desktop
TODO: Font: Sans

(kiba-dock:12349): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion `monitor_num < GDK_SCREEN_X11 (screen)->num_monitors' failed
```

ps. Just I wild quess, could this be because I dont have XGL nor AIGXL installed?

----------


## flargen

> ps. Just I wild quess, could this be because I dont have XGL nor AIGXL installed?


Almost certainly

----------


## ashrack

in that case I wil be trying this proggy next week when I do a clean install of EDGY

----------


## falkenheart

But it lacks a zoom feature and the true feel of an OSX dock? or did you somehow incorporate that into your dock?

----------


## ralvynl

Please, hu can help with any dock at all, I just installed Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 and I still have a plain desktop that I am not happy with, I would like to at least have the dock on ma desktop.
Thanx in advance

----------


## santiagoward2000

You could try kiba-dock. It can be found in Treviño's repository, but you need to have compiz or beryl.

----------


## jpyanowski

Has anyone tried Avant Window Navigator? AWN looks nice and if you search the forum you will find many threads about it.

----------


## santiagoward2000

I tried AWN, but couldn't open it (I actually gave up quite soon). Then I tried Kiba, and it worked as soon as I installed it, so I kept it. Besides, it feels so good to throw the icons all around my desktop!!  :LOL:

----------


## pavlov24

Please anyone know where i can find this dock style like leopard ? is it a real dock or just flash animation ? 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRRbWC5fng

thanks

----------


## gun_p

> Please anyone know where i can find this dock style like leopard ? is it a real dock or just flash animation ? 
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRRbWC5fng
> 
> thanks


I think it is cairo-dock:
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cairo-dock

----------


## nikoPSK

Awn kooldock and others.

----------


## tnya001

Some body help me please..

I wanna install a xubuntu on my very old computer( 400mHz, 128 Ram, 
8Gig HardDrive, and a stock video card. Is it possible that it can have An Os X style Dock???

----------


## nikoPSK

> Some body help me please..
> 
> I wanna install a xubuntu on my very old computer( 400mHz, 128 Ram, 
> 8Gig HardDrive, and a stock video card. Is it possible that it can have An Os X style Dock???


window composting works on even the oldest computers. Just set the effects to minimal in compiz and you're fine.  :Smile:

----------


## simplebeep

> Has anyone tried Avant Window Navigator? AWN looks nice and if you search the forum you will find many threads about it.


I have just started using AWN.  It is very nice, attractive, and functional.  I would recommend it to everyone!   :Smile: 

While you can find more info about it at https://launchpad.net/awn ,  I would recommend installing it through System: Administration: Synaptic Package Manager, as that will make sure everything is smooth and automated.  Search for "avant" and select "avant-window-navigator".
After marking that package for installation, and accepting its dependencies, also make sure "dbus-x11" is selected; there have been reports of it not getting selected in Gutsy.

Apply the changes, wait for everything to finish, then go to Applications: Accessories: Avant Window Navigator.  Right-click on a non-icon area of the dock to change settings, etc.  All other questions are probably answered at http://wiki.awn-project.org/ .
The easiest way to add applications is to simply drag them from your Applications menu straight to the dock.  Remove them with a right-click.

I'm not sure about the dock starting up with your computer.  If it doesn't, go to System: Preferences: Sessions: Startup Programs: Add.  In "Command", type "avant-window-navigator" exactly like that.
(Please note that the attached image mistakenly says "manager" instead of "navigator".  Be sure you use "navigator", as it's the correct word!)

----------


## graeme3816

Thanks, just followed your instructions, worked perfectly.

Easy to change the icons as well, some of my standard application icons were blurry when used on the dock.

----------

